# Hi from Oahu!



## Zac495 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi All! We're in Oahu. We're staying at the HGVC - I posted a little over on the Hilton board.

Today we went to the North Shore. It was amazing. 
Here is a small island off the coast on the way up. It was hit by a tsunami in the 40's which punched a hole in the center of it.






Zoe practicing stunts for cheerleading









The family.


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 6, 2009)

Turtle Beach was our favorite. We were thrilled to see such huge turtles so close and friendly.





Mark and Zac snorkeled. Zoe looked cute.


----------



## HatTrick (Jul 6, 2009)

Great shot of the arch, Ellen! And of the family.

Looks like you had a fun day.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 6, 2009)

Great Pics!

Today, my family went over to Ward Center to try the burgers from Kua' aina.  It was just voted as the people's choice number 1 burger joint in Hawaii over Teddy's.  The Counter didn't make the list.  It was good, but the Counter is way better.

Also, head over to the Crazy Shirts Factory outlet.  They had "flawed" shirts on sale for $5.99 today.  We picked up a few dozen.


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 6, 2009)

Ellen, is this what you are calling Turtle Beach - Laniakea?

http://www.portaloha.com/SecretsOfHawaii/Laniakea.htm


----------



## dmbrand (Jul 6, 2009)

Ellen,
Looks like you're having a great time! Isn't the water the bluest blue?  I was really surprised by that.  

Okay, so where did you eat?  Find any fun, quirky places yet?  After seeing the commercials on TV, we hit Leonards for the malasadas, yum!

Have a great day!:whoopie:


----------



## sandesurf (Jul 6, 2009)

Aloha Ellen and Family!!  
You're pictures are awesome! You'll have to tell us how to get to Turtle Beach, for next time. 
Keep having fun, and see you on Friday!  :whoopie: 
Elena and family


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 6, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> Ellen, is this what you are calling Turtle Beach - Laniakea?
> 
> http://www.portaloha.com/SecretsOfHawaii/Laniakea.htm



Yes - Laniakea. It's a little tricky to find since it's not marked, but there will be signs saying no touching turtles - so you'll know you're in the right spot!

We ate at Hale'iwa Joe's in Hale'iwa which was recommended by the Oahu Revealed. GREAT book. We had Shave Ice in Hale'iwa at Aoki's. I didn't like it. The kids liked it,but actually preferred the shave ice at HGVC better. Go figure.


----------



## sandesurf (Jul 6, 2009)

Ellen, I've spent many a time there in that shopping center, behind the kids, in Hale'iwa!!
That's cool that Zac likes to shop! A kid after my own heart! LOL
Keep having fun, and posting. I LOVE to hear about it!
See you soon...


----------



## hibbeln (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey Ellen!  We just got back (we stayed between Shark's Cove and Sunset Beach on the NOrth SHore in a rental) and I enjoyed looking at your photos that were just like some of our photos!

Is Zac a skateboarder (I see the DC shirt)?  Did you go to the Volcom store in Haleiwa?  My youngest Henry (12) was in HEAVEN there (and I even got a cute Volcom shirt that I am wearing right now!).  My older son (14) really liked the Local Motion stores around Oahu and got some great t-shirts there (for some reason we didn't find any good t-shirts on Kauai this time).  Henry picked up stickers from Local Motion and just about every surf shop he came across and has them all over his skateboard now.

We also had shave ice at Aoki's.  We started to go to Matsumoto's but the line was SOOOOOOOO long, so we hit Aoki's.  I love shave ice, but they have to have Li Hing Mui flavor or I won't get their shave ice.  Li Hing Mui + Pineapple + Guava is my total fave.  YUM YUM YUM!  We didn't pay for the extra little plastic things on the shave ice, and my 14 year old (Victor) was dropping his all over the sidewalk in the heat and some local girls were checking him out apparently   and one came up to him and said "Do you want my cup, I'm done with it!?" and gave him a cute little flirty smile.  I have to write it in his baby book "First time a girl flirted with me in front of my parents...."

Did you jump off THE ROCK in Waimea Bay?  My hubby and I did, but the kids chickened out!  I hit the water so hard my swimsuit top was gone baby gone!


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jul 6, 2009)

Aloha Ellen! 

It looks like your family is having a wonderful time! 
If you go snorkeling at Hanuma Bay make sure to get there really early ( just before it opens) to get a parking spot! 

They can get to parking capacity at 12:00 PM. Have a great trip!:whoopie: 

Dorene


----------



## HatTrick (Jul 6, 2009)

And be aware that Hanauma Bay is closed on Tuesdays.


----------



## hibbeln (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh, I was going to add that we went to the turtle beach also on Oahu, but were pretty much turtled-out for the day (we saw/swam/snorkelled with SO MANY on the North Shore)......so we were pretty much checking out the Lost filming sites there.  My husband hopped in the water to cool off and suddenly he let out a SHRIEK (very little girlish) and came hopping and skipping out of the water.  Turns out a turtle had snuck up behind him and wacked his leg with a fin (to get his attention?!) and popped his huge head up and laid it on his knee!  He was so not expecting it and he shrieked like a little girl!  :rofl:


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 6, 2009)

hibbeln said:


> Oh, I was going to add that we went to the turtle beach also on Oahu, but were pretty much turtled-out for the day (we saw/swam/snorkelled with SO MANY on the North Shore)......so we were pretty much checking out the Lost filming sites there.  My husband hopped in the water to cool off and suddenly he let out a SHRIEK (very little girlish) and came hopping and skipping out of the water.  Turns out a turtle had snuck up behind him and wacked his leg with a fin (to get his attention?!) and popped his huge head up and laid it on his knee!  He was so not expecting it and he shrieked like a little girl!  :rofl:



That is hilarious!!!!!!:hysterical: 
Zac doesn't really skateboard - he likes ripsticks (similar) but mostly just likes those clothes.

Thanks for the tip on tuesdays and the parking - we intend to get there early - maybe around 9:30 or so okay? I don't want to get in the water too early because it won't be hot enough...


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 7, 2009)

This morning Mark and I hiked Diamond Head - as fast as we could. I made it in 18 minutes - Mark took 21. hahaha.








We hung out at the pool for awhile. We decided Zac will try surfing tomorrow.
In the meantime, we had a nice dinner and then the kids fell in love with parrots. They want to buy one - ugh! NOT happening!




I must admit, however, shhhhhhhh, I liked them, too.


----------



## sml2181 (Jul 7, 2009)

Beatiful pictures, I am enjoying all of them!


----------



## hibbeln (Jul 7, 2009)

You got up D.H. in 18  minutes??!  For real??!  I AM SO IMPRESSED!  Were you one of those Ironman people that ran past us on the way up?  I think it took us just under 30 minutes.....I thought our youngest was going to *MELT *in the heat in a few of those sections.


----------



## HatTrick (Jul 7, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> This morning Mark and I hiked Diamond Head - as fast as we could. I made it in 18 minutes - Mark took 21. hahaha.



Nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You probably saw some of the "regulars" who do this nearly every morning.


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 7, 2009)

hibbeln said:


> You got up D.H. in 18  minutes??!  For real??!  I AM SO IMPRESSED!  Were you one of those Ironman people that ran past us on the way up?  I think it took us just under 30 minutes.....I thought our youngest was going to *MELT *in the heat in a few of those sections.



Yup - I work out a lot. I decided it was to be my morning work out- it was awesome - I loved it. I saw regulars jogging it, but I was worried I would trip on the uneven rocks if I jogged - but my walk was very, very fast paced. 

I am SO glad  I didn't take the kids - they would have whined the whole way.


----------



## HatTrick (Jul 7, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> I saw regulars jogging it, but I was worried I would trip on the uneven rocks if I jogged - but my walk was very, very fast paced.



Yeah, they probably know the trail like the backs of their hands.

Did you at least run up the 99 stairs? (I did! :whoopie: )


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 7, 2009)

Ellen,

Since you will be headed back to Hanauma Bay later this week, you should take a couple hours and hike up the Koko Crater Trail.  It's 1000 steps up and has unbelievable panoramic views of Diamond Head, Sandy Beach, Hanauma Bay and you can even see Waikiki high rises.

Here is a picture looking down:


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 7, 2009)

BocaBum99 said:


> Ellen,
> 
> Since you will be headed back to Hanauma Bay later this week, you should take a couple hours and hike up the Koko Crater Trail.  It's 1000 steps up and has unbelievable panoramic views of Diamond Head, Sandy Beach, Hanauma Bay and you can even see Waikiki high rises.
> 
> Here is a picture looking down:



Jim,
One problem with kids is that you have to sneak out while they're sleeping to do this - maybe your kids are better. My kids don't like to hike. LAZY! Zoe works out 7 hours a week with cheerleading and Zac is out at home constantly riding his ripstick and bike, but they don't like walking. SHEESH - they didn't want to walk home from the Outrigger where we ate last night (but we made them).

Mark and I went for a long jog on the beach this morning . Very nice - is it going to be cloudy or sunny today? I hope the latter!


----------



## hibbeln (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow!  That Koko Head trail looks GREAT!  
We just got back from Oahu/Kauai and my husband commented how nice it was to jog at sea level.....makes you feel superhuman!  With the time zone difference we were usually up and jogging early (I think the first morning by 6 a.m.).  One morning we didn't set out until 9:30 and the sweat just rolled off us.  Ugh!

This year when we did the Kalalau Trail on Kauai (we go to the first beach) we made it to the first beach in right about 40 minutes.  That is SO fast.  How did we do it?  We let our 14 year old son (who is usually the slow poke) take the lead and he just CRUISED down the trail.  I was literally jogging sometimes to keep up with him.  We didn't hear a single whine from either kid the whole way.      We're realizing that what kids HATE about hiking sometimes is the whole nose-to-tail-follow-mom-and-dad thing.  When we let them go in front and blaze the trail, we find they are often SO much more enthusiastic and they suddenly go from pokey and whiney to full-throttle hikers.  In fact, my dad (76 years old) decided to head back toward the start of the trail earlier than the rest of us since he was struggling a bit and hiking slower.  My 14 year old son decided to head back with him "to make sure he was OK and keep him company".  My how the tables have turned.  So they set out about 25 minutes ahead of us.  Probably a case of "anything to get away from mom and dad for a little bit"!


----------



## post-it (Jul 7, 2009)

BocaBum99 said:


> Ellen,
> 
> Since you will be headed back to Hanauma Bay later this week, you should take a couple hours and hike up the Koko Crater Trail.  It's 1000 steps up and has unbelievable panoramic views of Diamond Head, Sandy Beach, Hanauma Bay and you can even see Waikiki high rises.
> 
> Here is a picture looking down:



This trail looks great!  We loved our stay on Oahu, so many things to do we ran out of time.  We'll have to give this a try when we go back next year along with a few days either Maui or Kauai.  Any hidden secret trails on Maui you can share?

Ellen - enjoy the rest of your stay on Oahu, one of my kids favorite islands.  So much to do.  I see your moving on to Kauai, looking forward to seeing pics from there.

Aloha,
Glenda


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 8, 2009)

Today was GREAT! First Mark, Zac, Zoe and I took a trip to the east side of Oahu. 












WE loved the rocks and the crashing waves. We just walked the rocks and ooooooooed and aaaaaaaa ed and told the kids to STOP and BE CAREFUL.


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 8, 2009)

Then we went to Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club to meet up with Terry and Dave and their lovely wives. We absolutely loved this resort much better than Hilton - quieter, calmer - just charming. 








And here we all are!!!!! Including the fabulous kids - ours and theirs!


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 8, 2009)

Ellen, did you make it to Kailua Beach yet?

Dave


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 8, 2009)

BMWguynw said:


> Ellen, did you make it to Kailua Beach yet?
> 
> Dave


We got TOTALLY lost , Dave. We couldn't find it to save our lives. Are we losers or what? I even closed my eyes and let Mark drive and read a map at the same time - I was that desperate.


----------



## HatTrick (Jul 8, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> Then we went to Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club to meet up with Terry and Dave and their lovely wives. We absolutely loved this resort much better than Hilton - quieter, calmer - just charming.



Maybe you sold the wrong properties... 

But, as you've read, at other times of the year HHV is much less hectic.


----------



## sandesurf (Jul 8, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> We got TOTALLY lost , Dave. We couldn't find it to save our lives. Are we losers or what? I even closed my eyes and let Mark drive and read a map at the same time - I was that desperate.



Ellen, we've gotten lost trying to find it too! The last time we were there, we finally found it, but couldn't find any parking! Since it was a cloudy day, we gave up.
We'll try again next time!  
See you on Friday!
Elena


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 8, 2009)

HatTrick said:


> Maybe you sold the wrong properties...
> 
> But, as you've read, at other times of the year HHV is much less hectic.



Dave, Terry, and I had a great timeshare talk. I sold Manor Club because I could sell it for 14K and buy it today for far less. I might buy one. I sold Aruba because of the super high fees.

Hilton is so easy to use -  I loved it in Orlando and that's so close to me. If I lived on the west coast, I'd serioulsy consider looking for a timeshare here in Hawaii - but no way will I come every 2 years, so I won't pay the fees.

I'm thinking of buying another Marriott now - I have to find a steal. Selling my Hilton would be another loss - not now. But I won't come back to HGVC in Ohahu. I will give it a rating of 8 or so because it has many good points - and the crowds won't bother everyone. Some would find the Marriott property too laid back.


----------



## HatTrick (Jul 8, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> Some would find the Marriott property too laid back.



As always, it depends on what you're looking for. Places on Oahu like the Ko Olina and Turtle Bay resorts take you away from the hustle and bustle of Honolulu/Waikiki. And if you're not planning to spend much time in the southern part of the island, or have been-there-done-that, those resorts are probably what you want.

Similar to Ka'anapali vs. Wailea on Maui.


----------



## post-it (Jul 8, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> Dave, Terry, and I had a great timeshare talk. I sold Manor Club because I could sell it for 14K and buy it today for far less. I might buy one. I sold Aruba because of the super high fees.
> 
> Hilton is so easy to use -  I loved it in Orlando and that's so close to me. If I lived on the west coast, I'd serioulsy consider looking for a timeshare here in Hawaii - but no way will I come every 2 years, so I won't pay the fees.
> 
> I'm thinking of buying another Marriott now - I have to find a steal. Selling my Hilton would be another loss - not now. But I won't come back to HGVC in Ohahu. I will give it a rating of 8 or so because it has many good points - and the crowds won't bother everyone. Some would find the Marriott property too laid back.




Ellen,

I'll being looking for Marriott buying messages when you go through the process.  Im also interested in Marriott.

Have a great trip!

Glenda


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jul 9, 2009)

Zac495:

I love the photos and I am so glad you are having such a good time.


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 10, 2009)

Good bye from Oahu. We spent an amazing evening with Jim - Boca Bum - and his family . What fabulous people. Off to Kauai tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 10, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> Good bye from Oahu. We spent an amazing evening with Jim - Boca Bum - and his family . What fabulous people. Off to Kauai tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ellen,

My family had a fantastic time as well.  You guys really know how to have a good time when on vacation.

After seeing our kids interact, I think I have finally figured out why they are so hooked on texting.  It was a hoot.

Have a great time on Kauai.  See you again soon.

Jim


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 10, 2009)

We started off the night with a dozen malasadas from Leonards.  My youngest son ate 3 of them before we met Ellen and her family.  Then, we went to Jimmy Buffet's Margaritaville for drinks. If you do that, you get free valet parking for 4 hours.

Then, we went across the street to have dinner at Duke's.  I think that restaurant is a great overall value in Waikiki.  It has a fantastic oceanfront location and atmosphere and the food is pretty good, too.  One of the only restaurants you'll find with a full salad bar.  Not too pricey.

Finished with some souvenir shopping at the International Marketplace.  It's a good thing everyone got tired.  I was ready to go bar hopping.....


----------



## gwhamm (Jul 10, 2009)

Ellen, where were you at that had the parrots?  Our grandson would love 
this.  Thanks for the pics.

Gail


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 11, 2009)

gwhamm said:


> Ellen, where were you at that had the parrots?  Our grandson would love
> this.  Thanks for the pics.
> 
> Gail



It was near the Hilton - right to the left of the hotel - walk down a little ways near the outrigger - the kids LOVED IT.

Jim - we will bar hop next time. Zoe is still in love with your son! Their texting away!


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 11, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> Good bye from Oahu. We spent an amazing evening with Jim - Boca Bum - and his family . What fabulous people. Off to Kauai tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Isn't it fun to meet each other? It feels like you have known each other for a long time already. You were lucky Ellen that so many TUGgers were in Oahu at the same time. I even enjoy just reading about it and see the pictures too. I still can't get over Denise swimming with a monk seal in Kauai as it happens so seldom and having pictures of it.


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 11, 2009)

iconnections said:


> Isn't it fun to meet each other? It feels like you have known each other for a long time already. You were lucky Ellen that so many TUGgers were in Oahu at the same time. I even enjoy just reading about it and see the pictures too. I still can't get over Denise swimming with a monk seal in Kauai as it happens so seldom and having pictures of it.



Yes- those pictures win all awards. Everyone must check out that thread!
Our second to last day in Oahu we went on a catamaran ride - it was great.













Coincidentally, Rick was there, too. But we were climbing around in the front and he was in the back, so we have no pictures of him. we have pictures of Jim (Boca) but you'll have to wait until the picture trails  come out to see him - I made him that promise. You'll also see my daughter and his son with her googly in love eyes. LOL. They are still texting. Jim's son is one of the funniest, most charming young men I have ever met - and being a teacher, I've met a lot! Oh - Jim is quite charming himself!


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 11, 2009)

Our last day was snorkeling at Hanaumu Bay. It was amazingly beautiful, but not great snorkeling. Plus we had to pay to get in, and forgot our masks - so we paid for them, too.














I am writing from my balcony in Kauai - getting ready for a jog.
I met Elena (sandsurf) yesterday - I will start a new thread for this trip with pictures, though I will never rival Denise's!!!


----------



## ownsmany (Jul 11, 2009)

Sorry I missed everyone by 1 day.  Would have loved to met you all.  Looks like you have a great time.

Love the banner.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 11, 2009)

Zac495 said:


> Yes- those pictures win all awards. Everyone must check out that thread!
> Our second to last day in Oahu we went on a catamaran ride - it was great.
> 
> 
> ...



Reminds me of that song, "and they called it puppy love...."


----------



## m61376 (Jul 11, 2009)

WOW- these pictures are great!!
I can't believe it's been 3 years since we were there  .


----------

